# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  آیا با این نمرات نیاز به دیپلم جدید دارم؟

## Aveni

سلام
دوستان به نظرتون با این نمرات دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟ الان دیپلم ریاضی هستم و میخوام کنکور تجربی ۹۵ شرکت کنم.
ادبیات فارسی ۱۸.۲۵
زبان فارسی ۱۸.۲۵
دین و زندگی ۱۸
عربی ۱۹
انگلیسی ۱۹.۵
فیزیک ۱۲.۲۵
شیمی ۱۷.۲۵
حسابان ۱۸.۲۵

فیزیک یکم ناجوره....
کنکور ۹۴ شرکت کردم تجربی منطقه ۱ رتبم شد ۴۰۰۰

----------


## m.a_935267

> سلام
> دوستان به نظرتون با این نمرات دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟ الان دیپلم ریاضی هستم و میخوام کنکور تجربی ۹۵ شرکت کنم.
> ادبیات فارسی ۱۸.۲۵
> زبان فارسی ۱۸.۲۵
> دین و زندگی ۱۸
> عربی ۱۹
> انگلیسی ۱۹.۵
> فیزیک ۱۲.۲۵
> شیمی ۱۷.۲۵
> ...


انسانی دیپلم بگیر
خیلی به نفعت میشه!
اگه ۲۰ انسانی بیاد تجربی و درصدای عین ۲۰ تجربی بزنه رتبش بهتر میشه!

----------


## Aveni

> انسانی دیپلم بگیر
> خیلی به نفعت میشه!
> اگه ۲۰ انسانی بیاد تجربی و درصدای عین ۲۰ تجربی بزنه رتبش بهتر میشه!


آخه انسانی کلی درس جدید داره که باید بخونم... وقتم خیلی هدر میره. اگه نیاز به دیپ مجدد باشه میخوام تجربی بگیرم که اونم فقط زیست و شیمی و فیزیک و زمین امتحان میدم و بقیه رو تطبیق میزنم. راستی مهلت ثبت نام دیپ واسه امسال تا کی هست؟

----------


## GBrooz

به نظرم خیلی خوبن.

----------


## Aveni

> به نظرم خیلی خوبن.



به نظرت فیزیک کار دستم نمیده داداش؟
راستی با این درصد ها تو کنکور ۹۴ رتبم شد ۴۰۰۰ منطقه یک :
ادبیات ۵۶
عربی ۲۳
معارف ۷۰
زبان ۸۰
ریاضی ۳۶
فیزیک ۳۸
زیست ۴۵
شیمی ۲۱

حالا نمیدونم معدلم چقدر رتبم رو جابجا کرده... یعنی خوب بوده یا بد؟!...

----------


## Aveni

Up

----------


## Egotist

> آخه انسانی کلی درس جدید داره که باید بخونم... وقتم خیلی هدر میره. اگه نیاز به دیپ مجدد باشه میخوام تجربی بگیرم که اونم فقط زیست و شیمی و فیزیک و زمین امتحان میدم و بقیه رو تطبیق میزنم. راستی مهلت ثبت نام دیپ واسه امسال تا کی هست؟


دیپلم مجدد انسانی - صفحه 5

----------


## dinaaaa

> سلام
> دوستان به نظرتون با این نمرات دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟ الان دیپلم ریاضی هستم و میخوام کنکور تجربی ۹۵ شرکت کنم.
> ادبیات فارسی ۱۸.۲۵
> زبان فارسی ۱۸.۲۵
> دین و زندگی ۱۸
> عربی ۱۹
> انگلیسی ۱۹.۵
> فیزیک ۱۲.۲۵
> شیمی ۱۷.۲۵
> ...


تقریبا همه نمراتت غیر از فیزیک خوبه و ازنمرات منم خیلی بهتره.به نظرم بهتره فقط روی کنکورت تمرکز کنی به چند دلیل:
شما دیپ ریاضی دارین و درصد تاثیرمعدل توی کنکورتجربی براتون کمترلحاظ میشه و فکرمیکنم حدود 18 درصد.درحالیکه اگر دیپ تجربی بگیری تموم دروس 25 درصد تاثیر داده میشن و حس میکنم این بیشتر به ضررتون خواهد بود.ضمنا هیچ تضمینی هم نیس که نهایی دیپ مجدد فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و زمین رو نمره بالا بگیرین.
علاوه براین شما همین الانم بااین معدل واین رتبه رشته های پیراپزشکی خوبی قبولین و معلومه سعیتونو کردین و احتمالا سال بعد با تلاش بیشتر بویژه توی دروس شیمی و زیست که درصد پایینی دارین,میتونی موفق بشی و رتبه خوبی بگیری.

راستی اینم بگم اگر میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری بنظرم همون تجربی بگیر نه انسانی.چون هم دروس انسانی متفاوت و وقت گیرن ولی اگه تجربی بگیری مطالعه دروس به کنکورتم میتونه کمک کنه.

----------


## khaan

نخیر نیازی به دیپلم مجدد ندارین شما.

----------


## Aveni

> تقریبا همه نمراتت غیر از فیزیک خوبه و ازنمرات منم خیلی بهتره.به نظرم بهتره فقط روی کنکورت تمرکز کنی به چند دلیل:
> شما دیپ ریاضی دارین و درصد تاثیرمعدل توی کنکورتجربی براتون کمترلحاظ میشه و فکرمیکنم حدود 18 درصد.درحالیکه اگر دیپ تجربی بگیری تموم دروس 25 درصد تاثیر داده میشن و حس میکنم این بیشتر به ضررتون خواهد بود.ضمنا هیچ تضمینی هم نیس که نهایی دیپ مجدد فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و زمین رو نمره بالا بگیرین.
> علاوه براین شما همین الانم بااین معدل واین رتبه رشته های پیراپزشکی خوبی قبولین و معلومه سعیتونو کردین و احتمالا سال بعد با تلاش بیشتر بویژه توی دروس شیمی و زیست که درصد پایینی دارین,میتونی موفق بشی و رتبه خوبی بگیری.
> 
> راستی اینم بگم اگر میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری بنظرم همون تجربی بگیر نه انسانی.چون هم دروس انسانی متفاوت و وقت گیرن ولی اگه تجربی بگیری مطالعه دروس به کنکورتم میتونه کمک کنه.


یعنی به نظرتون واسه زیر ۵۰۰ کفاف میده؟ چون دندون اصفهان میخوام.

----------


## Maximus

سلام میخاستم یه تایپیک ایجاد کنم ... گفتم اینجا بزنم بهتره 

مال یکی از دوستامه ؛ منم از تجربی هیچی نمیدونم بنظرتون این نمرات خوبه یا بره دیپلم بگیره؟؟؟

90-91
ضمن سال
 دين و زندگي (٣)
18

90-91
ضمن سال
 زبان فارسي (٣)
17.5

90-91
ضمن سال
ادبيات فارسي (٣)
17.5

90-91
ضمن سال
 عربي (٣)
17.25

90-91
ضمن سال
 زبان خارجي (٣)
17.75

90-91
ضمن سال
 فيزيک (٣)وآزمايشگاه [رياضي فيزيک ]
17.25

90-91
ضمن سال
شيمي (٣)وآزمايشگاه
15.75

90-91
ضمن سال
جبر واحتمال
17.75

90-91
ضمن سال
 هندسه (٢)
15.25

90-91
ضمن سال
 حسابان
18.25

----------


## Aveni

> سلام میخاستم یه تایپیک ایجاد کنم ... گفتم اینجا بزنم بهتره 
> 
> مال یکی از دوستامه ؛ منم از تجربی هیچی نمیدونم بنظرتون این نمرات خوبه یا بره دیپلم بگیره؟؟؟
> 
> 90-91
> ضمن سال
>  دين و زندگي (٣)
> 18
> 
> ...


ایشون هم مثل منه تقریبا. فقط فکر کنم نمره هندسه و جبر و تاثیر نداره تو تجربی.

----------


## Maximus

> سلام میخاستم یه تایپیک ایجاد کنم ... گفتم اینجا بزنم بهتره 
> 
> مال یکی از دوستامه ؛ منم از تجربی هیچی نمیدونم بنظرتون این نمرات خوبه یا بره دیپلم بگیره؟؟؟
> 
> 90-91
> ضمن سال
>  دين و زندگي (٣)
> 18
> 
> ...


up

----------


## Aguila Roja

چه گیری دادید به دیپلم مجدد اون وقتی رو ک میخوای بزاری برای دیپلم جدید بزار برا کنکور به نظر من کسی ک دیپلم ریاضی داره و میخواد تجربی امتحان بده بره دیپلم تجربی بگیره تازه اونم باید حواسش به زیست و زمین باشه خراب نشه !! الان برای دیپلم انسانی باید کلی درس حفظ کنی خدایش اصلا ارزششو نداره

----------


## Aveni

> چه گیری دادید به دیپلم مجدد اون وقتی رو ک میخوای بزاری برای دیپلم جدید بزار برا کنکور به نظر من کسی ک دیپلم ریاضی داره و میخواد تجربی امتحان بده بره دیپلم تجربی بگیره تازه اونم باید حواسش به زیست و زمین باشه خراب نشه !! الان برای دیپلم انسانی باید کلی درس حفظ کنی خدایش اصلا ارزششو نداره


والا آخه تاثیر معدل امسال خدایی خیلی شدید بود. البته من فقط از فیزیکم می ترسم...

----------


## par.rah

بستگی داره خودت چی میخوای
الان مثلا ما بگیم خوبه چی میشه؟؟؟ خودت باید چند تا کارنامه ببینی، ببینی پایینه با توجه به چیزی که میخوای یا نه

----------


## Aveni

> بستگی داره خودت چی میخوای
> الان مثلا ما بگیم خوبه چی میشه؟؟؟ خودت باید چند تا کارنامه ببینی، ببینی پایینه با توجه به چیزی که میخوای یا نه


والا چی بگم. گفتم یه مشورتی بکنم...

----------


## par.rah

> والا چی بگم. گفتم یه مشورتی بکنم...


نظر من اینه که اگه میتونی بیاری بالا دیپ مجدد توصیه میشه ولی خب خیلی سخته ها مثلا تو باید واسه دیپ مجدد زمین شناسی هم بخونی زیست مسخره رو بخونی و ....
جامع فک کن دوستم
کمکی بود در خدمتم

----------


## Aveni

> نظر من اینه که اگه میتونی بیاری بالا دیپ مجدد توصیه میشه ولی خب خیلی سخته ها مثلا تو باید واسه دیپ مجدد زمین شناسی هم بخونی زیست مسخره رو بخونی و ....
> جامع فک کن دوستم
> کمکی بود در خدمتم


بله حرف شما که درسته. اما فقط نمیدونم این نمرات باعث میشه رتبم خیلی جابجا بشه یا نه. مثلا من دندون اصفهان میخوام که باید زیر ۵۰۰ نمیارم. حالا نمیدونم این نمرات اذیت می کنن یا نه...
نوکرم داداش خدمت از ماست

----------


## Aveni

Up

----------


## Aveni

> Up


Up

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## M.M.B

نگیری بهتره! وقت خودت رو تلف نکن

اما اگه می خوام دیپ تجربی بگیر. و زیست و زمین رو امتحان بده. بقیه درس ها رو تطبیق بزن به غیر از فیزیک و فیزیک رو هم دوباره امتحان بده

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام
> دوستان به نظرتون با این نمرات دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟ الان دیپلم ریاضی هستم و میخوام کنکور تجربی ۹۵ شرکت کنم.
> ادبیات فارسی ۱۸.۲۵
> زبان فارسی ۱۸.۲۵
> دین و زندگی ۱۸
> عربی ۱۹
> انگلیسی ۱۹.۵
> فیزیک ۱۲.۲۵
> شیمی ۱۷.۲۵
> ...


به نظر من نیاز نیست بگیری

----------


## khaan

اگه گرفتنش وقتت رو هدر نمیده حتما بگیر. چون فیزیکت خیلی نمره پایینیه از الان عملا  10 15 درصد از بقیه رقبات عقبی

----------


## Aveni

مرسی از همه واسه راهنماییتون. واسه امتحانات دی باید ابان ثبت نام کنم دیگه؟ واسه کنکور ۹۵ اماده میشه کارنامم؟ راستی زمین رو میشه راحت پاس کرد به نظرتون؟ در حد ۱۰

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------

